# Grinder for La Pavoni



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm currently using an on-demand Eureka Mignon. Because the La Pavoni basket and portafilter are smaller at 49mm than almost all others, it dispenses the ground coffee too far back and it is pretty messy. (It also blocks with high-roast beans - see separate thread!) Any La Pavoni users with suggestions for good grinders - preferably not on-demand, that work for them?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Grind in to a container first, that's what I did with the mignon and still do with zenith


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use one of the 3D catchas from the site with my mignon for my zacconi- works a treat


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks. What is it and where can I get one?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Jet whitely prints them, cost about £15 I think inc postage.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a yoghurt pot to tip my grinds into. I hold the bottom part of a small cocktail shaker under my grinder to collect the grounds (in your case it'll improve distribution as well, as you can give it a shake).










I store my bits and pieces in it when not in use (the top of the shaker is in my grinder #mousemod)










I can also give the portafilter a shake as well. It works for me anyway


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Many thanks. Can I ask where you got your Baby Lusso? I'm interested in a possible move from La Pavoni.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Picked it up from eBay last year. I wanted something that was quicker to use in the morning as the HX machine I had took half an hour to heat up, this only takes 5-10 mins. I'm talking to the factory at the moment as I need to replace the seals & gaskets and I asked how much a new machine was out of interest and they're 622eu!


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and the helpful photos. I'll give it a whirl if I am forced to move to semi-bulk grinding.


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

No UK supplier then?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not that I've found. Coffeechap may know more though


----------

